# When are the new acls guidelines implemented?



## skd2488 (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm taking the written in early January and I wanted to know if anyone knew when the new acls guidlines will be incorporated into the test questions.


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Not by January 2010. Most places aren't even teaching the new guidelines, yet. They're still training the instructors. NR won't expect you to know them by then. They need time write and validate their test questions first.


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 26, 2010)

AnthonyM83 said:


> Not by January 2010.



Well of course they weren't implemented before they came out 



They will be implemented when the individual agency decides to implement them.  There is no concrete date, and no agency is even required to follow them. 


My agency is re-writing the protocols this year and will be released in early spring.... that's when we will follow the new ACLS/PALS/CPR.


----------



## emtpche (Dec 26, 2010)

The new guidelines are going to come out in stages.  First off they still have not even put the updates out to the instructors.  That is looking like middle of January.  Second they have informed Training Centers that the new material for BLS is coming somewhere in March-April, ACLS May-July, and PALS in July-September.

As for whether or not your agency changes its protocols to reflect the change is up to those in charges.  My experience is that the more progressive folks make the quick change while all the others slowly come over begrudgingly


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Dec 26, 2010)

2011! Yes!

I did take the poster to mean when is national registry testing incorporating the updates. It'll be a little bit.


----------



## skd2488 (Dec 26, 2010)

Alright thanks! Yeah I was talking about the nremt exam. I figured I didn't have to worry about it.


----------



## emtpche (Dec 26, 2010)

Sorry folks didn't read the thread.  Shouldn't effect you taking the NREMT exam.  Good luck.


----------

